# teacup stingray



## Ray Ray's Pop (Sep 13, 2008)

need some info my stingray keeps shootin to the top of my tank looks like it is gulpin the air at the top is this common


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Please don't make multiple threads on the same subject. You have 2 going in General FW now.  Just add questions to the same threads.


----------



## turkeyboy85 (Oct 4, 2008)

young rays yes... is it in a bubble stone? also check your water params rays need excelent water


----------

